# BIG D.I.Y Background - Progress and Advice please?



## briiiziii (Nov 3, 2011)

I just started this huge D.I.Y enclosure background for either my Jungle or my GTP havent decided yet!
It's going to be aztec ruins hopefully haha, but I need some advice...

The enclosure is a Reptile One glass enclosure. It's 60L x 60D x 90H in cm.

Should I Expanda-foam the background IN to the enclosure for good?
To cover up gaps and "blend the background into the rest of the enclosure???
And if I do this, do you think I should paint the back of the styrofoam black so that the back of the enclosure doesnt look yucky? I know its the back but if I'm going to do it, may as well do it properly!

Can't make my own mind up so please help!!!
If anyone has their own custom background and any tips or tricks for me that would be great too


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 3, 2011)

I would build it first and then fit it. 
Otherwise it will be fiddly to get in and work on it already fitted:- grouting ,sealing etc.
If you are building more depth forward with the expanda foam maybe you could mock up a cardboard version of the enclosure.
That way you have a guide to work off without having to work out of the actual enclosure.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Making it OUT of the enclosure: the biggest thing to remember is to make allowances for the render on the sides, you dont want to do all that work and find out it wont fit !

Make sure its a tight enough fit that occupants cant wiggle their way behind/under the background and get stuck and freak out.

Making it IN the enclosure, put cling wrap on any exposed glass/ mesh before rendering/painting otherwise you'll never get it off the glass. doing it in place has its issues but i prefer to build them in.


PS, you're off to a great start !


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 3, 2011)

looks good, i built one inside a glass enclosure , before hand i painted the glass with black silicone where the rock would be, then just used a razor blade to clean all the edges when it was finished


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 3, 2011)

These are all really great ideas! I think I might actually build it out of the enclosure, just because I like the enclosure and im so critical of my own work so if i hate it i want to be able to make another hahahahaha.

Jaxrtfm - How much allowance on all sides do you think i need to make for rendering??
I was thinking if the rendering doesnt fill in ALL the gaps, then I can get dowel of appropriate side and kind of slide that in?
Do you think that if i want to do a bit of expanda foam work to get more depth forward like mad_at_arms said, would it stick to cardboard? haha or is there something else i can use, or do it inside the enclosure so that it doesnt stick to the glass and i can lift it back out? (eg...alfoil?)

Maddog-1979 - That's an awesome idea! If I end up building it inside the enclosure ill deffinately do that!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Render/ grout thickness depends on what you plan on putting in it. But looking at your layout im guessing python. 3 + coats on the front and two on the side should be ample, so 2 or 3mm each side should do, but check as you progress. being glass i'd paint the sides to match the front. The back i'd do black like you've suggested. Thin clear tubing (aquarium type flexible stuff ) should fill any space, not stand out and be easy to remove. Before you get carried away like most of us tend to do *sticking my hand up high admitting to doing such a thing* plan how and where your heating and lighting will be going, and work around that. You don't want a heat lamp too close to the glass or foam. As for adding depth build a stand alone stable bit for the middle, it could double as a hide, no sticking to anything required.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 3, 2011)

It's a catch 22 with building it in or out, it's fiddly doing it inside the enclosure, but if you build it outside make sure you are going to be able to get it in once it's finished, any tracks or frames at the opening of the enclosure could reduce the size of what will fit in, also if you build it out to add bulk, it will potentially make it harder to get it in through an opening.

I made a background for my EWDS in five separate pieces due to the size of the opening and the complex shape of my background, once in I sealed up all the joins so they aren't visible.

I did similar to madatarms, I rendered and coloured edges that would be seen through glass and sealed around the

I like the idea of making a cardboard template and working to that, you could cover the cardboard with glad wrap to stop spray foam sticking to it.

I would allow a bit more than 3mm for grout at edges, any lumps will make it more than that and make it hard to fit in. I have years of experience as a tradie with a bad habit of trying to cut things to fit too neatly, then cussing and swearing when I have to redo stuff! 
I should listen to my own advice :? :lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2011)

mudgudgeon said:


> I would allow a bit more than 3mm for grout at edges, any lumps will make it more than that and make it hard to fit in. I have years of experience as a tradie with a bad habit of trying to cut things to fit too neatly, then cussing and swearing when I have to redo stuff!
> I should listen to my own advice :? :lol:



Ever heard of 'measure twice, cut once' ROFL 
I admit i didnt think of the framing at the front reducing the access. If you are doing it in one piece, and i dont recommend having two seperate pieces stacked on top of each other, wont be stable, measure the access you have and then take a bit off the sides of the foam, to allow for the grout.... ( 5mm if your name is mudgudgeon :lol: ) and IF your sides are flat and you've mixed your render properly, there shouldnt be any lumps !


----------



## Australis (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like a shakespearean set


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Australis said:


> Looks like a shakespearean set



All it would need then is a giant skull on the floor...... alas poor Yorick


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Ever heard of 'measure twice, cut once' ROFL



Haha yeah, I vaguely remember a Tafe teacher banging on about that. pfffft! What do they know!




Oh wait! Wuh!  :light bulb smiley:


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 3, 2011)

Australis said:


> Looks like a shakespearean set



All this advice is soo good thanks everyone 

BUT I'm going to start over tomorrow. Because, as Australis has stated, it looks more like a little weird castle or something rather than ruins and i dont like it haha.
SO. I'm going to try go with an aztec temple type thing with a brick, shattered wall at the back. Hopefully, this will eliminate the need of doing anything around the sides, as foiliage should be fine for that.

Now, does anyone know where to get the flat pieces of foam?
I dont mind paying i just want nice flat, neat sheets of the stuff!


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 3, 2011)

Have a look on Ebay. There was a seller in Brisbane with it recently.
Or try Clark rubber.


----------



## Ricardo64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Try going to your local greengrocer ask for broccoli boxes. They will happily give them to you.


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 5, 2011)

Found everything I need - Decided to scrap this and start fresh haha but my new project is MASSIVE - check it out and let me know what you guys think!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/huge-background-waterfall-guide-pic-173396/


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 5, 2011)

I tell you what, come and practice on mine, then you will know exactly what to do with yours. I won't even charge you.


----------

